# costume ideas



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

I asked my subscribers (from Tapastic) for some costume suggestions.. I only did 4  might as well share it here :biggrin:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Piggy-Sandwich and Princes Pancake are my favourites >.<
They are so cool!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

FanKi said:


> Piggy-Sandwich and Princes Pancake are my favourites >.<
> They are so cool!


thanks :3 Im lovin bacon as Mario and Pancake as Princess Peach:biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

My favorite is where Bacon is a mummy and Pancake is a fairy. You are so clever.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

cute!!!!!!


----------

